
The Case for New Hudson River Rail Tunnels - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/08/arts/design/the-case-for-new-hudson-river-rail-tunnels.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
Gibbon1
That's all nice and stuff, but in 2010 Gov. Chris Christie killed an approved
project to build those tunnels. Now they are now 'back of the line' so to
speak. Funding for a do over won't be available until ~2030.

